# Hi all.....



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, Ive been perusing your forum for the last few weeks and Id just like to compliment you all on doing such a good job.

Got my '07 TTC 2 weeks ago and have been loving it since then. Had an unfortunate accident last week though and couldnt have been more annoyed..will post about that later.

Anyway Hello again..good to meet you all.


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Jambo,

Welcome to the Forum...sorry about your accident hope its not too bad.

Hope you are not flooded out over there !!

Regards
Robin


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Well young man glad you got the car! - Will see you about no doubt!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

welcome............hope you have fun here


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 the forum


----------

